# Gaming PC within Rs 40000-45000



## ratzee199 (Dec 20, 2011)

Hi All,
I want to purchase a new system for gaming mainly but the budget is tight and I will able to spend Rs40000 maximum. Here's the details: 

1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Generic answers will not work. Be exact and avoid the word 'et cetera.')
Ans: Gaming and entertainment

2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
Ans: Rs40000-45000

3. Planning to overclock?
Ans: May be in future...

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
Ans:Windows 7

5. How much hard drive space is needed?
Ans: 320 GB - 500 GB

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.
Ans: Yes, 22 inch monitor with 1920X1080 resolution

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
Ans: Keyboard/mouse/mouse pad/UPS

8. When are you planning to buy the system?
Ans:March/April 2012 but I want to procure the components one by one from January 2012

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
Ans: I know how to assemble but I also take the help from the assembler as well

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
Ans: Vadodara, Gujarat
Most of the products I want to buy online by comparing the price from different websites such as flipkart, theitwares, theitdepot, shopmania etc. It is difficult for me to go to lemington road and get the necessary component though it is just 6 hrs of journey from here. Last time I tool my gaming rig in 2007 from theitwares. 

11. Anything else which you would like to say?
Ans: I would like to go for intel core i5, gigabyte motherboard with SLI support, with usb 3.0 suppport, nvidia GPU, atleast 550W PSU, G-Skill RAM 4GB(min), a good 5.1 speaker set.

Initially I was thinking of this configuration: 

Intel Core I5-2310 2.9 GHz Sandy Bridge
ASUS P7H55D-M PRO LGA 1156
Corsair 4GB Vengenance DDR 3 1600
Palit GeForce GTX550 Ti 1024MB GDDR5
Seaagate 500 GB 7200 RPM
LITE-ON 24X Internal DVD Writer SATA 
COOLER MASTER Gladiator 600 RC-600-KKN1-GP Black SECC Body
CORSAIR GS600 Gaming Series 600W
Benq G2220HD 22 1920X1080

but it is going beyond the budget and I will not take ASUS motherboard. I have also heard of EVGA GPU but don't know about their performance. Also I have heard of Dapik/Edifier speakers but not sure about their performance. I do not want to buy Creative/Altec Lansing speaker. 

I do play all kind of games and I have all the latest games such as L.A.NOIR, but not able to play few of them in my current system...
Intel C2D 1.86 GHz,
3GB Corsair XMS2 800 MHz DDR2
MSI Neo P965 mobo
Palit 9800 GT 1GB GPU
320 GB HDD,  
550W Cooler master PSU


Please help.....


----------



## Cilus (Dec 20, 2011)

Currently HDD prices are very high. So use the existing 320GB HDD of yours. Another thing is as you want Dual GPU support from your motherboard, especially SLI support, you need to get either a Z68 or P67 based motherboard for it, for atleast X8-X8 dual GPU support. But currently the market price of 2500K, the cheapest K series processor is around 13K and a good Z68 mobo will cost you around 10K, hence stopping you to get a good Gfx card. Believe it or not, GTS 550 Ti is really a poor choice for Full HD or 1920X1080 resolution gaming.

So let us know if you are happy with a Non-K Sandybridge processor and a H67 based motherboard without the ability to go for multi-gpu setup in future. However, based on the current scenario, AMD FX 8120 based system should be considered also.

here is one suggestion:

AMD FX8120 (3.1 GHz, 8 Core, 8MB L2, 8MB L3) @ 12K
GIGABYTE GA-990XA-UD3 @ 9.3K
Gskill RipjawX 4GB X 1 1600 MHz CL9 DDR3 @ 1.6K
BenQ G2220HD 21.5" 1080P LCD @ 7K
Corsair GS600 80+ @ 4K
HIS HD 6870 1GB GDDR5 @ 11.5K
CM 690II Plus @ 4.8K
APC 1.1 KVA UPS @ 4.3K


----------



## ratzee199 (Dec 20, 2011)

Thanks for the reply...I have forgotten to mention that I do not need UPS, as I already have one. 
So may be we can add the amount. 
I really do not want to go for AMD processor. So please stick with Intel and though I wish to have multi GPU support, I can go for single GPU based MOBO.



Cilus said:


> Currently HDD prices are very high. So use the existing 320GB HDD of yours.



I am using the current system for last 4 years and I have reformatted the HDD many times. initially I used Windows XP, then I started using Vista, then I started with Windows 7. In between I used Ubuntu for few weeks. I had installed many softwares and games and uninstalled it. So is it a good idea to stick with the same HDD?



Cilus said:


> Another thing is as you want Dual GPU support from your motherboard, especially SLI support, you need to get either a Z68 or P67 based motherboard for it, for atleast X8-X8 dual GPU support. But currently the market price of 2500K, the cheapest K series processor is around 13K and a good Z68 mobo will cost you around 10K, hence stopping you to get a good Gfx card. Believe it or not, GTS 550 Ti is really a poor choice for Full HD or 1920X1080 resolution gaming.



I am ok with crossfire support as well. Please give me a good GPU within Rs 8.5K and I how is the performance of Gigabyte GA-H67M-D2 16GB DDR3 Intel Motherboard? It will support i5 and crossfire as well and it is cheaper also.


----------



## CFC_TrueBlue (Dec 20, 2011)

@ CILUS: CM 690 ii Advanced is slated at 6000 on various sites....

Can you tell me whr it is vaailable at 4800?


----------



## Cilus (Dec 20, 2011)

Check here: CABINET - ::::::::::The Ultimate IT Solutions::::::::::

BTW, I was referring to CM 690 II Plus, not the advanced. Edited my previous post too.


----------



## ratzee199 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hi All,

I have selected a configuration. Please tell me how good it is....or suggest for any changes..
iBall Velocity Designer Gaming Cabinets                                                    3515.00
XFX Radeon HD6670 1GB DDR5 ATI PCI E Graphic Cards (HD-667X-ZQFC)	6845.00
Gigabyte GA-E350N-USB3 8GB DDR3 AMD Motherboard	                        8150.00
Samsung 22X DVD RW Sata Black	                                                        1005.00
G.skill Ripjaws X 4GB (1 x 4GB) DDR3 1333MHz                                           1380.00
Seagate Barracuda 500GB Internal Desktop Hard Drive                  	        4575.00
Corsair Gaming Series Gold 700W Power Supply (CMPSU-700G)	                5455.00
AMD Phenom II X4 960 Black Edition Quad Core Processor                            7205.00


Please help...
Jay


----------



## shuvadeep (Dec 27, 2011)

hello all........
          thinking of buying this build....suggestions would be appreciated...thanx in advance...
CPU-amd fx 8120                             -Rs 12480
SMPS-corsair enthusiast 850 txv2       -Rs 7384
Ram- Corsair Vengance 4gb(1600 mhz) -Rs 2000
Mobo-MSI 990FXA-GD80(AM3+ socket)-Rs 11500
HDD-60 gb corsair ssd                       -Rs 6136
     -160gb seagate barracuda(i already own)
Cabinet-coolermaster cm elite 431 +    -Rs 3800
GPU-XFX radeon 6790(2 for crossfirex) -Rs 8000(each)
total budget goes to around Rs 60000/-


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 27, 2011)

ratzee199 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have selected a configuration. Please tell me how good it is....or suggest for any changes..
> iBall Velocity Designer Gaming Cabinets                                                    3515.00
> ...



Sadly among them, nothing is good. 
Go with the AMD bulldozer based config given by Clius. That is the best one at your budget.


----------



## Cilus (Dec 27, 2011)

shuvadeep, create a separate thread for your needs, don't hyjack other's.

BTW, Ratzee199, you have chosen completely wrong CPU and motherboard combination. Phenom II 970 won't fit in GA-E350N-USB3 motherboard. They have different socket type. Also the costs are very high for lots of components, specially for Gfx card.


----------



## xynidexxx (Dec 29, 2011)

intel 2500k  - 13k
asus p8z68-v LE  - 11.6k
Gskill SNIPER F3-12800CL9D(4x2GB) - 3400k..why nobody is suggesting this
BENQ G2420 HD (Beats the competition)-11.3k
PowerColor AX6850 1GBD5-HD Radeon -9.5k
NZXT tempest evo-5.5k
Corsair GS600-4K

Now this is over the budget but be assured this will juice out more than you need and will still be a kickass performer till atleast 2014(you will need to step up your gpu sooner or later)

This same build would have cost a sweet 2.5k less if it were not for dollar appreciation but spend a little moolah and get the best else cilus's bulldozer is the way to go or else just wait for the rupee to stabilize


----------



## rajatGod512 (Dec 30, 2011)

Intel Core i5 2400 @ 11k
Asus P8H67-V @ 8k
G-skill F3-10600CL9S-4GBNT(4Gx1) @ 1.3k
Seagate 250GB 7200.12 @3.4k
ASUS 24X Sata Black DVD @1.1k
Corsair GS600@4k
BenQ G2220HD 21.5" @7k
Sapphire HD 6850 1GBGDDR5 @9.4k
NZXT GAMMA @2k
Logitech Z313 @1.6k
Total=44.8k

The only problem is that the motherboard supports the second card (on Xfire) at just X4


----------



## ratzee199 (Feb 3, 2012)

Hi,
Finally I have selected the components but still the price is higher. I want to build it within a range of Rs 50000, but the current configuration is around Rs 60000. Please suggest where I can change...

GPU-EVGA GeForce GTX 560 Superclocked @ 12584
HDD-Seagate Barracuda 500 GB HDD (ST500DM002) @ 4860
MOBO	-Intel 3.1 GHz LGA1155 Core i5-2400 @ 11200
PROCY-Gigabyte GA-Z68AP-D3 @ 9256
Sony DRU-880S DVD Burner Internal Optical Drive@1097
Razer Arctosa Gaming Keyboard @ 2179
Verbatim Gaming Mouse Rapier V1 @ 1699
Cabinet-Cooler Master Elite 431Black @3355
PSU-Corsair Gaming Series 600W (GS600) @ 4305
Viewsonic 20inch Widescreen LED Monitor (VA2038wm) @	6700
Creative Inspire T6160 5.1 Speaker @ 4080

All the prices are from Flipkart and TheITDEPOT...
I am fed up with THE ITWARES as Rahul/Raj is not responding at all. So please suggest...


----------



## harryneopotter (Feb 3, 2012)

ratzee199 said:


> Hi,
> Finally I have selected the components but still the price is higher. I want to build it within a range of Rs 50000, but the current configuration is around Rs 60000. Please suggest where I can change...
> 
> GPU-EVGA GeForce GTX 560 Superclocked @ 12584
> ...



Are these prices inclusive of taxes ?


----------



## ratzee199 (Feb 3, 2012)

Yes....they are included


----------



## xynidexxx (Feb 23, 2012)

Why not check primeabgb.com..prices there are very good(gs600-4k)..i suggest get components form flipkart as the hassles of shipping charges are eliminated..theitdepot sucks.

verbatim gaming mouse i doubt is that good..better yet, get the new g300 for around 1300 from flipkart.Get the 1tb 6gbps barracuda at 5400 from flipkart  viewsonic..neh..i have had bad experiences with them..go for samsung 20" ..better contrast.

core i5 2500k-12,220..why settle for an unlocked 2400??..1k more and you get a 2500k !(flipkart)
and hey, you missed out on the ram..get a gskill ripjaws x 4gb stick (if on 32bit)..get a sparkle gtx 560- 10907k as i write and save those 2k(check flipkart)

Go for the LG GH22N-997 Rs.(flipkart)..and hey, your mobo can't be your procy


----------



## RiGOD (Feb 23, 2012)

ratzee199 said:


> Hi,
> Finally I have selected the components but still the price is higher. I want to build it within a range of Rs 50000, but the current configuration is around Rs 60000. Please suggest where I can change...
> 
> GPU-EVGA GeForce GTX 560 Superclocked @ 12584
> ...



*Waste of money for the motherboard as you have a non k version of the processor which cannot be overclocked. Go for Intel DH67CL @ 5600

*IMO its foolish to go for a no Ti GPU. Better go for any of these GTX 560 Ti @14000, HD 6950 @ 15000, HD 6870 @ 12500.

*Buy Asus optical drive instead of Sony. Wont save money here but drastical improvement in performance.

*Keyboard and mouse are something you can upgrade anytime later. Better get logitech MK200 @ 700 and save money there and invest it on RAM which you haven't even mentioned. Buy 4GB G.Skill(1333MHz) @ 1200.

*Buy the HDD if and only if you have no other go. There's nothing suicidal like buying an HDD at these prices coz when the prices come down to earth in 1 year or so you're gonna regret.

*Viewsonic monitor @ 6700? When you can get Dell LED 20" @ 6100? (Letsbuy.com)

*CM 311 plus @ 2700 can be a good buy.

*Double check your opinion of buying such a costly speaker. consider AL v2621 or F&D A-520. They're really good.


----------



## Tarun (Feb 23, 2012)

RiGOD said:


> *CM 311 plus @ 2700 can be a good buy.




i would rather go with NZXT soure 210 elite just that it does not have a side panel but have a Terrify VFM i will put my hand down and go with a NZXT source 210 elite when it comes to performance  
hope that helped 

OP you cant overclock a non k processor and the motherboard is a socket 1156 and the CPU is socket 1155
i would suggest you  something like

Intel Core i5 2500k 12.7k

Biostar TZ68K+ 7.5k 

G.skill RipJawX 4GB 1600Mhz DDR 3 1.6k
or Corsair Value Pack 4GB 1.1k

Msi 6850 1024MB GDDR5 8.85k

Seaagate 250 GB 7200 RPM 2.5k

Asus 24X Internal DVD Writer SATA 1.15k

NZXT Source 210 Elite 2.4k
or for your budget 
CM elite 310 1.6k

Seasonic S12II 520w 3.4k
or for your budget 
FSP SAGA II 500w 2.2k

Benq G2220HD 22 1920X1080 6.9k
Hope that helped


----------



## ratzee199 (Mar 16, 2012)

Hi everyone,
Finally I have selected the final configuration: 

Processor: Core i5 2500 3.1 GHz
Mobo: Intel DZ68DB
Ram: Corsair Vengeance 8GB (4GB x 2) DDR 3 1333 MHz
GPU: EVGA GTX 560 Ti 1GB DDR 5, 850 MHz
Monitor: Viewsonic VA2038 wm
SMPS: Corsair CMPSU 600 W
Cabinet: CM Gladiator 600 mid tower
HDD: Seagate 500 GB ST500DM002
DVD: Samsung
Keyboard: Razer Arctosa
Mouse: Logitech G300

Any suggestions? 
Initially I had chosen Gigabyte GA Z68AP D3 motherboard, but here in Vadodara, as per the wholesaler, support & service for Gigabyte is poor. Also Asus is very costly...I am not into OC, so selected Intel MOBO. 
Was planning for EVGA GTX 560 Ti Maximum Graphics Edition, but not available in the local market. 
Have a question about Power Supply...is it enough?...Shall I go for more ?

Jay


----------



## desiJATT (Mar 16, 2012)

^^ The build is good but what are the prices? Are you getting this rig under 50K?


----------



## funskar (Mar 16, 2012)

ratzee199 said:


> Hi everyone,
> Finally I have selected the final configuration:
> 
> Processor: Core i5 2500 3.1 GHz
> ...



There is no use of z68 mobo with non k processors.
Take h67 mobo with non k processors & z68/p67 mobo with K processors..


----------



## ratzee199 (Mar 16, 2012)

desiJATT said:


> ^^ The build is good but what are the prices? Are you getting this rig under 50K?



I am getting this under 55,000. Approximately Rs 52000.



funskar said:


> There is no use of z68 mobo with non k processors.
> Take h67 mobo with non k processors & z68/p67 mobo with K processors..



So which MOBO are you suggesting? I am not planning for OC as of now.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Mar 16, 2012)

even if you plan to OC this processor wont  allow you to oc , only the k processors (2500k ,2600k) have unlocked multipliers which allow you to overclock . 

So, you can get ntel DH67CL B3 @ 5.6k .


----------



## Tarun (Mar 16, 2012)

Tarun said:


> i would rather go with NZXT soure 210 elite just that it does not have a side panel but have a Terrify VFM i will put my hand down and go with a NZXT source 210 elite when it comes to performance
> hope that helped
> 
> OP you cant overclock a non k processor and the motherboard is a socket 1156 and the CPU is socket 1155
> ...


whats wrong with this ???


----------



## vickybat (Mar 17, 2012)

^^ Nothing's wrong with the config. Just add a better updated gpu like 560-ti or 7850.


----------



## ratzee199 (Apr 2, 2012)

Finally the pain is over...I got the new system running yesterday...and it is good...Mass Effect 3 is looking really great...haven't installed others yet...
I will install a lot of other games within a day or two. List of the games are:

Metro 2033
Mirror's Edge
Fallout 3
R.A.G.E.
L.A. Noire
Fifa 2012
AC: Revelations

Final price was Rs 55,000


----------



## RiGOD (Apr 2, 2012)

^^Congratz mate. Nice RiG..


----------



## ratzee199 (Apr 3, 2012)

RiGOD said:


> ^^Congratz mate. Nice RiG..



Still L.A.NOIRE is not running.....


----------



## RiGOD (Apr 3, 2012)

^^Not running? What's the error?


----------

